# Windows 7 Pro 64-bit installation fails



## j99m99 (Dec 2, 2009)

I am at a loss as to why I can not install Windows 7 Pro 64-bit on a new system. The installation seems to proceed normally. I see the following steps checked:
Copying Windows Files
Expanding Windows Files
Installing Features
Installing Updates

I then see:
'Completing Installation', but no check-mark.  
It reboots, and I see 'Starting Windows' with the Windows logo.
Then 'Setup is updating registry settings' with the Windows logo.
'Setup is starting services'
Then I see 'Completing Installation' again.
It reboots (I wait about 3 minutes before getting the POST)
I then see 'Starting Windows' with the Windows logo.
Then it hangs, connection to the CRT is lost and shortly after, disk and MB activity stop.

I originally had these exact issues with an Intel DG43GT LGA 775 motherboard and Crucial Ballistix Tracer 2x2GB 240pin DDR2 PC2 6400 memory (2.0 V).  Intel support noticed that the 2.0 V memory did not match their 1.8 V Motherboard, so I returned the memory and got my current memory - Crucial 2.2GB 240-pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) 1.8V.  I got the same exact results when I tried to install Win 7 Pro 64-bit with the Intel MB and the 'proper' memory. I proceeded to mess something up in the BIOS of the Intel MB and even though I 'successfully' recovered the registry using a BIOS recovery CD, I never was able to get to the BIOS again on the Intel MB.  So I purchased my current ZOTAC GF9300-A-E LGA 775 motherboard.  The online user manual for the ZOTAC MB states that it supports the same 1.8V memory that I have currently. However, the BIOS on the ZOTAC has 'MEM voltage control' settings for 1.9, 2.0, and 2.1. It was already on 1.9V (remember that the manual and my memory is 1.8V). I also noticed in the BIOS under 'FSB & Memory Config' > 'MEM Power Features' which is disabled by default. When I enabled it, the memory test ran at boot up and passed. But then after an automatic reboot I see 'Starting Windows' for about 5 seconds, then the system freezes again - connection to the LCD is dropped and MB and HD activity stops. 

Things I've tried include: 
Changing SATA cables and ports.  
Installing from an IDE rather than SATA DVD drive.
Changing the boot order.
Changing the BIOS from Virtual Technology disabled to enabled.
Changing hard disk priority
Enabling / Disabling Quick POST
Changing Boot order
Disabled APIC - got 0xc0000225 error
Enabled IDE Prefetch Mode
SATA Operation Mode - IDE (default), tried RAID and AHCI  **

I also downloaded a trial Win7 64-bit and got the same results.
I was able to install Windows XP Pro 32-bit w/o any issues, on both motherboards.

I have concerns about the differences in memory voltage, but the memory tests did pass.

At this point have no idea what the problem is.  I'm not even sure if this is a software issue, driver issue, or hardware issue.  Also, during the Win 7 install, I tried installing what ever drivers would install from the motherboard driver CD, but the results in the installation did not change. I also suspect there's a setting in the BIOS that I need to change, but there are so many settings in there that I have no idea what they do. I don't want to ruin another motherboard.  I've tried using the BIOS's 'optimal' and 'fail safe' settings, but got the same results.

Any assistance with this 'head-ache' of mine would be greatly appreciated - I've been working on this for more than 3 weeks now.

Thanks very much for your assistance!

** on other online forums, people with similar issues to mine resolved them using RAID or AHCI settings.  This may be the issue in my case, but I need additional help with this. AHCI resulted in BSOD with error: 0x0000007B (0xFFFFF880009A98E8, 0xFFFFFFFFC0000034, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). Other people turned on RAID support and/or installed RAID drivers even though they had just one drive and it resolved the problem.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 2, 2009)

Reset your bios to default settings. Also make sure you format the driver before you install.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 2, 2009)

Try it without the overclock as it can make problems like this.  I get it with my cpu clocked 3.43Ghz in XP but all is fine in Vista.


----------



## j99m99 (Dec 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78:  Thanks, but I have already tried resetting my BIOS to the default settings, but the install fails everytime.  Also, I'm assuming you ment to say 'format the drive before you install', not 'format the driver before you install'..  I did format the drive before trying to install. It didn't make a difference.  Thanks for the suggestions though.


----------



## j99m99 (Dec 2, 2009)

AsRock: I haven't overclocked this.


----------



## Firedragon (Dec 3, 2009)

make sure your memory timings and voltage r set 2 what they r supposed to b i had weird win 7 install problems myself and my timing where 2 blame

Dragon


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 3, 2009)

Disconnect from internet immediately before starting the format
Windows 7 has a lot of trouble with the updates lately and people call it "screen of death"
I hope this resolves your problem, cuz I had a problem with this update too.
I was installing windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit, or so called x86.


----------



## amit_talkin (Dec 3, 2009)

okey, if you have another windows OS installed on other partition, or have any windows live CD ( repair CD ) from which you can access the partition you were installing windows 7 x64, then go to that partition , open "windows\panther" directory, and look for setuperr.log and setupact.log files, if any errors in setuperr.log file, post it here, also check setupact.log for what happend with your setup.


----------



## j99m99 (Dec 4, 2009)

*System scan data and log files*

Thanks for the helpful suggestions.  I'm sure that we're on the right track.

Firedragon: Your suggestion makes good sense. I believe that my memory timings and voltages are set properly.  The attached scan results should confirm this.

Aleksander Dishnica: The system is not on the internet yet.  Good info though - thanks!  (Windows 7 doesn't require an active internet connection during installation, does it?)

amit talkin: Thanks - I was wondering where the setup log files were located.  
Unfortunately, the setuperr.log was empty.  (probably not a good sign ???)
The setupact.log is attached - I looked though it, but nothing caught my eye.
I also found setupact.log in C:\Windows\Panther - I named that attachment 'setupact UnattendGC.txt'

I've also attached other system scan information that I hope is helpful. 
Rename SIW.txt to SIW.html - it will be easier to read.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2009)

I assume you formatted the drive, including deleting the partition and recreating it, when you changed motherboards, right?


----------



## j99m99 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, I formatted the drive and deleted the partition.
I formatted it and created the partition using the Win 7 Pro 64-bit installation disk.  
I even tried, just for the heck of it, formatting the drive and the partition using the WinXP Pro 32-bit installation disk that I have. I got the same results.

This makes me ask though...Are there any tools available to format the disk, create partitions, MBR's... specifically for Win 7 64-bit???  Or am not on the right track here?  I'm not sure that it's an MBR issue because twice during installation I see the 'starting windows' (with logo) screen... unless the MBR gets messed up after I see that.


----------



## amit_talkin (Dec 4, 2009)

```
2009-12-02 23:51:06, Info       [0x0601dc] IBS    Setup has completed phase 4 at 2009-12-02 23:51:06
2009-12-02 23:51:06, Info                  IBS    Successfully logged Setup information onto event viewer system channel
2009-12-02 23:51:06, Info                  IBS    Successfully logged OS information onto event viewer system channel
2009-12-02 23:51:06, Info       [0x0601e1] IBS    InstallWindows:First boot phase of setup done!!!!
2009-12-02 23:51:06, Info       [0x090009] PANTHR CBlackboard::Close: c:\windows\panther\setupinfo.
```

I have checked your setupact.log, it seems installation went fine, so it must be drivers issue, remove optional hardwares and perform installation again, use any PCIe display card as well if you are using onboard video.


----------



## j99m99 (Dec 4, 2009)

Interersting... I was wondering about the monitor that I'm using. It's connected to the VGA port.  Do you think if I connect another newer monitor that I have to the DVI port that it might work? (that newer monitor has an adapter so that it works in the VGA port of my older computer) I don't have a PCIe display card.  I'll get one if I need to.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 4, 2009)

It's got nothing to do with the connection method.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sure I know the answer, but is this a legit, bought-from-the-store edition of Windows 7?
Or did you download it through Technet/MSDN and burn it to a disk?


----------



## j99m99 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Please help*

amit talkin: It would be great if installing a PCIe display card resolves the problem.  I'll try that as soon as I can, but that still leaves me asking 'why doesn't the on-board video work? It didn't work for either of the two mother boards.  Is there a way to resolve this. I wasn't able to install the mother board display drivers during installation.

A Cheese Danish:  This OS is legit (see attached 'invoice.jpg' from NewEgg. As you can see, there are 3 RMAs shown in the image.  I've been having really bad luck with this little project.  The RMA for the Motherboard and Memory was already discussed.  The RMA for the Power Supply was because I wasn't paying attention and got a microATX.  So please tell me...  What is the answer?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2009)

j99m99 said:


> Interersting... I was wondering about the monitor that I'm using. It's connected to the VGA port.  Do you think if I connect another newer monitor that I have to the DVI port that it might work? (that newer monitor has an adapter so that it works in the VGA port of my older computer) I don't have a PCIe display card.  I'll get one if I need to.



Try it, I have this funny feeling that Windows is booting fine, but defaulting to the wrong display port.

I just worked on a computer that had this issue.


----------



## j99m99 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't think that will work.  I was having this same problem with the Intel MB and that board didn't have a VGA port, it only had DVI.  You had my hopes up there for a while, then I remembered that.  I'll try it anyways, but I'll have to wait until tomorrow since I can't find the adapter or a cable. 

Thanks for your help with this!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

WAIT! what if the windows 7 disc you have is bad and has some files that are corrupt. this happen to me once with windows 98, I bought it from wal-mart and got home and it would install but when it went to start for the first time it would crash and i did everything from change my ram to changing hard drives so i took it back and got another copy them BAM easy install.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 4, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> WAIT! what if the windows 7 disc you have is bad and has some files that are corrupt. this happen to me once with windows 98, I bought it from wal-mart and got home and it would install but when it went to start for the first time it would crash and i did everything from change my ram to changing hard drives so i took it back and got another copy them BAM easy install.



From OP:


> I also downloaded a trial Win7 64-bit and got the same results.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

missed that post


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2009)

j99m99 said:


> I don't think that will work.  I was having this same problem with the Intel MB and that board didn't have a VGA port, it only had DVI.  You had my hopes up there for a while, then I remembered that.  I'll try it anyways, but I'll have to wait until tomorrow since I can't find the adapter or a cable.
> 
> Thanks for your help with this!



I was thinking that also, but the Intel board, from what I can tell, has an HDMI port that Win7 might have been defaulting to.

It could also be something as simple as the VGA adaptor being bad and not giving Win7 the signal that something is plugged into that port.  Win7, unlike XP, won't send a signal to a display port after a certain part of the bootup process unless it detects a monitor plugged in.


----------



## j99m99 (Dec 5, 2009)

I think that I'm going to cry, or break something.

I purchased a GeForce 8400 GS graphics card at Best Buy today.  I was sure that the problem would be resolved - I just knew it.  It has a VGA and a DVI-I port.  I connected from the new card's VGA port to the monitor, as the monitor I had been using doesn't support DVI.  I was able to get further along than ever during the installation process.  I had powered up the system as I left it over-night, (a dual boot - WinXP 32-bit / Win7 64-bit where WinXP created the partitions).  I got as far as entering a username / password, date and time, License Key, and then had to reboot again.  After re-booting, the system was acting just like it always has. It was hanging in the same spot.  Then I tried reinstalling from scratch, deleting the partition, but keeping the old monitor connected to the new video card via the VGA port.  The install didn't proceed any further than before.  I didn't get to the username/password, date/time, license key...   Then I swapped out the monitor with a newer one and connected that to the new video card with a DVI cable.  I was able to install all the way to the desktop.  I poked around Windows 7 for a minute then rebooted, just to re-assure myself that the system was stable.  Well, it's not.  It hung just like before.  I know, I should have installed video drivers, motherboard drivers, bios updates, etc.  I think I'm on the right track though.  I'll post again when I have a stable system.... or I get really stuck and need some more help.

Thanks to all of you who have provided so much good advice.


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 5, 2009)

Probably nothing to do with your situation, but as I was looking around motherboards for a new system came across a thread with people unable to install Windows and it was the PSU.

That was Gigabyte x58 mainboards though that didn't like my PSU for example. But still a good thing to keep in mind if you run out of ideas and have another PSU handy.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 5, 2009)

The problem is specific to 64-bit Windows 7, which highly indicates some sort of driver error that Microsoft missed.  It could also indicate bad RAM that isn't seen by 32-bit systems.  That or the CPU's actual 64-bit instruction set is faulty, which is much less likely, but these things do happen.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow I'm surprised nobody mentioned bad RAM yet.  It didn't quite click with me at first either.


----------



## j99m99 (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, it seems to be working fine now.  I can't believe what the problem was.
It seems that Windows 7 64-bit doesn't like connections to monitors via VGA... this is true, at least in my experience.  Whether I'm connecting though the on-board video card, or PCIe video card, the VGA port doesn't work.  When I was using the Intel MB that only had a DVI port, the cable from the monitor was still VGA with an adapter to connect to the DVI port.  I've now updated the bios, installed all of the MB / chipset drivers, and VGA connections still don't work.  That's fine - I'll just use DVI.  Anyone know why this is? Why isn't this more of a problem for others? Is no one else using VGA anymore?

Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 6, 2009)

As I said, probably an issue with your monitor.  Win7 seems to be more sensitive about detecting monitors.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 6, 2009)

HDCP ? i notice that comes up under my nvid display property's wonder if that could have anything to do with it with the onboard hdmi ?


----------

